# Model 70 Winchester



## Patchpusher (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is a Model 70 Winchester I built in 450 Marlin. I built this for a customer that hunts in Alaska.


----------



## glynr329 (Mar 10, 2011)

That is an awesome job.


----------



## CAL (Mar 10, 2011)

Beautiful job Patch,how heavy is the rifle?


----------



## Patchpusher (Mar 10, 2011)

It really is not that heavy. The barrel is only 16 1/2 inches long. (owners requested length) I acraglassed  some lead shot in the buttstock to make the rifle balance on the front guard screw. I didn't put on a scale to see how much it weighs. If I had to guess somewhere around 8 1/2Lbs.


----------

